# Looking for...



## Beaver (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone.  Now to jar collecting and looking to acquire beaver, beehive, and star jars.  Thanks!


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 22, 2014)

*   Good luck on your collecting....a good line to collect.   Your probably going to find out it is going to run**a bit to put a collection like this together....both beautiful examples of Canadian jars.   Exps that beehive..fantastic embossing.  A half gallon just sold on eBay for a handsome sum.* *    David*


----------



## nammlif (Mar 22, 2014)

Greg Spurgeon is having an online auction right now...noticed some Beaver jars and some Star


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 23, 2014)

*   Greg gets premium  dollar for jars he auctions.   *


----------



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, Greg does get top dollar for the top pieces but what I like about his auctions are, there are plenty of jars (and other bottles now) to pick from and with all the attention on the premium bottles there is a chance to pick up some lower end but still, nice jars for little money. Here is my lightning collection, most of which I acquired from Greg. Some, top dollar and others not that bad an expense. Here is a link to his current auction. http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auctionEp


----------



## deenodean (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm impressed ..  []


----------



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2014)

deenodean said:
			
		

> I'm impressed ..  []


Thanks Danny, you have an impressive collection of Canadian and Nova Scotia jars, meds and hutches too. We would love to see them.More on Greg... He has so many jars that one can always pick up something they want without too much competition. Most target his high end stuff and spend thousands of dollars on some, but that leaves the less watched jars with fewer bidders. He does contact the buyers to let them know the item has had a bump up in bids. This is good for anyone who wants to sell but hard on those of waiting to buy but not at a higher price. I have noticed he has more and more auctions each year. The other thing about Greg is he has a pretty amazing color code for collectors to decide what color their jars actually are. Afterall, color is (almost) everything.Joel


----------

